
Inside Google’s Rebooted Robotics Program - elsewhen
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/technology/google-robotics-lab.html
======
terrycody
worst choice ever for Google to sold Boston dynamics

~~~
snrji
Google will obviously discard this new project once it will be starting to be
working. Then it will start from the scratch again.

~~~
LifeLiverTransp
This software needs rewrites for kudos

------
lpasselin
Paywall

